# Kooks Afterburners



## Mcdunn (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey guys, does anyone know where i can just buy the kook afterburner mufflers? I assume i can get them straight from Kooks, but dont think that is the cheapest route... 

Let me know what you guys think. 

Mike


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

You can get Kooks axle-back exhaust from Welcome : MarylandSpeed.com- Your First Stop on the Way to Performance!. Way cheaper then the cat-back system. You get what you pay for, however.


----------



## Mcdunn (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah i know i can get that but i cant justifly spending 480 for the mufflers and tips... when the pipe i have on there is new anyways haha.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I've had the Afterburners for a good while and like them a lot. Regarding "you get what you pay for", while Afterburners don't add horsepower, it is a high quality product and function as advertised - the exhaust note is exactly what I was seeking.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

The cat back flows more cfm and as a result, adds hp over the axleback, if only 5 hp. It is a T-304 stainless steel unit that runs the length of the car, same material Borla and Corsa use. Not to mention weight reduction. My Borla cat-back is 25 pounds lighter then stock. Yes, you get what you pay for.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Not arguing the point that you get what you pay for and I don't know what you paid for the Borla, admittedly a fine product. The Afterburners are also stainless steel and weigh (as I recall) about 20 pounds less than the stock axel-backs. I paid $400 so I guess the difference in the cost of the Borla and the Afterburners would be about what you paid for five horsepower.


----------



## RJ_05GTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I love my afterburners! The sound is what I was looking for and they are made of high quality stainless steel with nice beefy stainless tips. They look super awesome... it is too bad they are under the car. I would rather pay $400 for a great sound than $800- $1000 for ~5hp.....


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

> you get what you pay for


My Bassani was considerably less (~$670 delivered, Maryland Speed clearance) than the Borla and is 8 lbs lighter. And is still 304SS.


----------

